# Shrimp safe fish medications



## AndyOx (28 Nov 2010)

Hi all, 
         I've had a search on the site and couldn't find any answers to my question. I know shrimps are sensitive to copper and other heavy metals. However many fish treatments don't declare their exact constituents. So I was wondering if people have any experiences as to which treatments are and more importantly aren't safe?

Andy

p.s but still effective fish treatments


----------



## a1Matt (28 Nov 2010)

Only two treatments I have used with shrimps in the tank are Esha 2000 and melafix.
Both were fine with shrimp.

Melafix did naff all to solve the problem (bacterial infection) and wiped out quite a few fish. So not recommended from me.

Esha 2000 did the job well


----------



## viktorlantos (28 Nov 2010)

It's german, but worth to look at it. Shows most of the Shrimp problems and what they use to cure it. Meaning these stuff will not harm your shrimps probably: http://www.crustakrankheiten.de/service ... osetabelle


----------

